# MOM OF 10 YR OLD WITH IBS D



## KRIS R

AFTER A WEEK STAY IN THE HOSPITAL I WAS TOLD MY 10 YEAR OLD SON HAD IBS. HE HAS BEEN IN TERRIBLE PAIN FOR A MONTH NOW. I AM JUST LOOKING TO TALK TO OTHER PEOPLE TO GET SUPPORT W/ THIS ILLNESS.


----------



## godsavethequeen

I'm 13 years old and I've been diagnosed with IBS for about five months now, but I've had it for a few years. The best thing you can do for your son is figure out exactly what types of foods cause him pain. IBS sufferers typically avoid dairy, saturated fats, and insoluble fiber. Once you figure out what he can't eat, it will make everything much, much easier. Another thing you can do is just make sure that your son doesn't worry about IBS. Stress makes IBS worse and sometimes is even the main cause. Have you tried any medicines? If he has D, then can I suggest peptobismal (spelling)? I also take dicyclomine for Diarrhea too (though I can honestly say that, for me, it doesn't work all that well, but it DOES work wonders for stomach pain) Anyway, I hope this helped a little bit! As time goes on you'll figure more things out and just remember try not to worry!


----------



## Mom

Hi Kris,I have a twelve year old in the same boat. many hospital visits etc. Surgery last Feb showed scar tissue around the appendix and a meckels diverticulum. We were told IBS before this--no real improvement and he has a diagnosis of severe IBS now. So whaddya do? We miss lots of school, he never feels well and I keep a very detailed chart looking for some trigger or pattern. Nothing yet. Irritable Bowel Syndrome--by it's name so what is irritating the bowel? something. we have to keep looking don't give up. I'm going to the gastro guy Monday and here is what I am saying. "it is unacceptable for my son to live this way. we will not look just for drugs to cover up or treat symptoms. We will use these to keep him comfortable WHILE WE ARE LOOKING for what CAUSED this. Does your son/daughter get pale, have dark circles, generally look bad? Mine does. Mine is outgoing, good personality, physically active in sports, good student, well liked, lots of friends. Don't give up your child needs you. The doctors don't know yet--a good one will admit this and work with you. we are also trying accupuncture. can't say whethe it is working or not yet. We have done, gluten free, wheatfree, casein fee, lactose free diets and no real change. The explosive burning diareaha is just about gone after a month on Diflucan and on oral nystatin since last February. those are anti fungal meds. we are rechecking stool samples. you may also need to go to a naturpath Doctor to have testing on the stool outside the norm done--we are doing that too. Educate yourself and try anything your gut tells you but DO NOT GIVE UP or accept that your son or anyone else has to live this way. I won't! By the way I have two other healthy well functioning children so it is not anything I am doing nor is it anything you are doing.


----------



## KRIS R

THANK YOU BOTH FOR TAKING THE TIME TO WRITE ME. CURRENTLY MY SON IS ON BENTYL 1 CAP EVERY 4-6 HOURS, NORTIPTYLINE 30 MG A DAY AND LACTULOSE 10 MIL A DAY. HE HAS THE IBS C. HE DOES HAVE THE ILL LOOK WITH DARK CIRCLES. WHEN HE GETS REAL BAD ATTACKS HE GETS A BAD HEAD ACHE AND RED EYES WITH SEVERE STOMACH PAINS. I AM JUST GIVING HIM SOLUBLE FIBER FOODS SUGGESTED IN THE FIRST YEAR IBS BOOK BY: HEATHER VAN VOROUS. HE HAS BEEN LIVING ON RICE, MASHED POTATOES, A LITTLE APPLE JUICE, APPLE SAUCE, CHERRIOS AND SOY MILK W/SUGAR, SOUR DOUGH BREAD. TODAY I BOUGHT THE IBS FOR DUMMIES BOOK AND ORDERED EATING 4 IBS. TODAY'S MY SONS 11 B-DAY. HE IS A TWIN AND HIS SISTER IS VERY HEALTHY. MY SON DOESN'T WANT TO DO ANYTHING. HE DOESN'T FEEL WELL AND SAYS THIS IS A BAD B-DAY. I BOUGHT HIM AN ELECTRIC SCOOTER HE HAS BEEN WANTING FOR EVER NOW TRYING TO GET HIM EXCITED ABOUT SOMETHING BUT IT DIDN'T WORK. CAN YOU SUGEST ANY THING FOR THE PAIN? IS THERE ANYTHING THAT HELPS? THANKYOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT, I WAS DESPERATE TO TALK TO SOME PEOPLE THAT UNDERSTAND. I CAN'T GIVE UP EITHER. YESTERDAY I DEMANDED A SECOND OPINION WITH A CHILDRENS HOSPITAL, KAISERS GI DEPT AND PEDIATRICS HAVE BEEN A COMPLETE NIGHTMARE. I HAVE HAD ENOUGH AND I HOPE I GET A REFERRAL TO DOCTORS THAT WILL AT LEAST TRY TO HELP OR CARE.


----------



## Mom

Hi again Kris,It does help a lot to talk to someone who understands. My heart goes out to you, your son and other family as this affects everyone. We use Bently too. My son paces and cries when things get bad enough. I try to coax him to lay down with a heating pad or to take a warm bath. Often that is difficult until he goes to the bathroom. One Doctor likened it to birthing a baby. That is exactly what it is like for my son at times. I know that we need to be thankful that this is not life threatening but it is definitely life altering. It is hard to see your baby in such pain. i know because I watch mine. Support him,love him, try to calm him. Try to teach him breathing--I repeat (sometimes almost yelling) in through the nose and out through the mouth--almost in a mantra tone. It can relax mine until the pain passes. We have seen five gastro doctors ---just keep going. When it gets too much, you have to take a breather for yourself. Can someone else stay even for the day? A family member who understands? I really wish you all well. I just had dinner with my husband alone (a rare thing) and I said how my heart aches. I've been reading a lot fro this forum today. I am feeling better and stronger. I am not alone and Kris, neither are you! I'll look to see how you are doing..just keep going. God Bless.


----------



## godsavethequeen

KRIS R said:


> HE HAS THE IBS C.


So does he have both D and C? Have you tried using prune juice? 4-8 ounces every week or so that he doesn't go normally. It works wonders!


----------



## KRIS R

HI MOM,THANKS, MY HEART IS BREAKING TOO. I NEED TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE, A DATE WITH MY HUSBAND WOULD BE A GOOD THING FOR US. THIS IS SOOOOO STRESSFUL ON THE WHOLE FAMILY. ALL MY CHORES ARE JUST PILING UP, I TOOK OFF FROM MY JOB, OUR LIVES HAVE JUSTED SEEM TO STOP. SOME HOW WE NEED TO FIND SOME JOY IN LIFE. SOME DAYS I GET SO DEPRESSED AN OVERWHEALMED I CAN'T ACOMPLISH A THING AND SEEM TO SNAP AT EVERY ONE. THIS IS LIKE HAVING AN INFANT WITH COLIC SOMETIMES. IT'S LIKE I CAN'T STOP HIM FROM CRYING AND FEEL SO HELPLESS CAUSE HE LOOKS TO ME FOR RELIEF TO HIS PAIN. I FEEL SO HORRIBLE THAT I CAN'T HELP HIM. I JUST WANT HIM TO BE NORMAL AGAIN. HE TOO WAS SOOOO VERY ACTIVE AND HAPPY AND JUST ONE DAY THAT JUST STOPPED. I JUST WANT HIM TO BE NORMAL AGAIN. I FEEL LIKE THIS ISN'T HAPPENING TO US, THAT THIS IS A TERRIBLE DREAM I NEED TO WAKE UP FROM. I PRAY AND CRY EVERY DAY FOR GOD TO HELP HIM. THIS ISN'T FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????????????????? THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. I FELT LIKE I WAS GOING CRAZY AND WAS ALL ALONE IN THIS. I REALLY, REALLY THANK YOU FOR MAKING ME FEEL LIKE I'M NOT ALONE.


----------



## Mom

Hi Kris,Just checking in. Hope you are having better days. I just applied for homebound for my son for a month. Our Doc is taking a new approach. Apparently some success has ben seen when raising the blood pressure. We'll see. My son was home after Halloween,last year he missed it completely, this year he went and even though he was very careful with food, it proved to be too much (he didn't feel good for 2 days before but reallly pushed so he could go out on Halloween). Remember, and it is hard to, there are good days, so look for those. I'm much better at preaching than I am practicing what I preach but if I say it enough maybe I'll believe it too! I hope this is a good day for your son, you and your family! Have that date with your husband!!!!!


----------



## KRIS R

HI MOM, I TOOK YOUR ADVISE AND ME AND MY HUSBAND WENT OUT TO DINNER TOGETHER, IT WAS A MUCH NEEDED DIVERSION. I TOOK MY SON TRICK OR TREATING TOO. I WANTED TO TRY TO TAKE HIS MIND OFF THE PAIN PLUS I'VE BEEN TRYING TO TAKE HIM ON WALKS EVERYDAY OTHERWISE HE'LL JUST LAY ON THE COUCH OR MY BED AND WATCH TV.. I FINALLY GOT AN APPROVAL FOR A REFERRAL TO OAKLAND CHILDRENS HOSPITAL PEDIACTRIC GI DEPT. I FEEL SO RELIEVED, I'VE HEARD NOTHING BUT GREAT THINGS ABOUT THE HOSPITAL. THE GI DOCTOR'S ARE TOP NOTCH FROM STANFORD AND ARE ALL NUTRITIONIST TOO. THEY ALSO HAVE BIO FEEDBACK AND A PAIN MANAGEMENT PROGRAM. CURRENTLY KAISER HAS BEEN A COMPLETE NIGHTMARE FOR US. ALL THE MEDS WE WERE GIVEN BY KAISER JUST MADE MY SON SICKER. THE MEDS WOULD TRIGGER SEVERE PAIN AND HEADACHES. TODAY IS A GOOD DAY AS GOOD AS CAN BE. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. SO I WILL ENJOY IT. I HOPE TODAY IS A GOOD DAY FOR YOUR SON TOO!!!!!! AND A GOOD DAY FOR YOU!!!!!!KEEP IN TOUCH. KRIS


----------



## Snoopys Shorty

As a 17 year old who has had IBS since 3rd or 4th grade it's nice to hear that there are parents who care and try to help.. My daddy is really sick with heart and breathing issues so there is little room for anything else in my house and I try to hide my issues when I can... But when it is too much to hide my family acts like I do it for attention and that Im makeing it up.. Because it always gets the worst when Im stressing out about my dad having another surgery or big tests that Im having at school... It has gotten to the point where I would rather be at school with my friends who understand than have to be at home feeling so yucky.. I also get the dark circles on my eyes and I work with elementry and middle school kids in an afterschool daycare for my school.. And a few times I have been asked by kids if I had been hit in the eye or if I had makeup on... Which isnt the best feeling knowing that I have been looking like that all day... Walking through school... Just the fact that you are there with them when they are sick and they arn't lieing on the floor of their rooms crying alone is doing alot... I spent the night at a friends house and started to get sick and her mom went to the store without my knowlage to try and find foods that I could eat without getting sick and she kept checking on me and when I got real bad she sat with me and rubbed my back and it didn't seem like much to her but it really did help me to feel better... No one had ever really sat with me or even really tried to make sure that I was doing ok..Anyways... Thank you for being such wonderful caring moms.. Don't give up.. They need you...


----------



## KRIS R

SNOOPYSSHORTY,THANK YOU FOR THE KIND WORDS YOU SENT TO THE MOMS. WE HARDLY EVER GET A THANKYOU. WE BELIEVE YOU. I THINK YOU ARE A REAL BRAVE PERSON. YOUR PARENTS DON'T REALIZE HOW LUCKY THEY ARE TO HAVE A PERSON LIKE YOU IN THEIR LIVES. I AM SO SORRY YOU HAVE TO SUFFER IN SILENCE AT HOME, BUT YOUR NOT ALONE!!!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND BE PROUD OF YOUR SELF. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU SUCCEED IN YOUR LIFE AND HAVE MUCH JOY.


----------



## Adam's Mom

My son 12 year old son was 10 years old when he started having severe battles with constipation. In two weeks we were in the doctors office 3 or 4 times - then twice to the ER for enemas. My pediatrition office has several doctors and each time we would end up seeing a different doctor which did not help the situation. After the second visit to the ER (And a different doctor in the ER too) we were admitted and got to see a GI Specialist. My son was not able to sit and had not been able to sit for days. We had given him ever laxative know to man - most did not work enough - some did not work at all. The GI doctor checked his gallbladder and did upper and lower scopes. He had a very low functioning gall bladder and referred me to a surgeon - but I could not get an answer from either doctor as to if the removal of his low functioning gallbladder would give him relief. (If I had the specialist we go to know he would still have his gallbladder!)We decided to have the gallbladder removed. This did not help his situation at all. He continued to miss school. Days turned into weeks. We finally got him on homebound. His original GI doctor kept telling me the usual diet info for this plus miralax....miralax...miralax. Miralax did not work for him. I finally decided to change GI doctors when the doctors office kept telling me to do the same treatment that did not work and to sit on the toilet and push..push..push. I really lost it when they quit returning my calls.The next GI doctor said to do the usual high fiber diet and told me to use Zelnorm. Zelnorm worked great... then he seemed to be doing ok so I took him off the meds - one month later it was pulled from the shelves. He continued to do good until 2 weeks ago. So now I don't know what to do. He has been doing really well the past 16 months - but we just started middle school. I think the stress of middle school plus my parents being very ill triggered this episode. We were in the ER last Sunday for 6 hours. His asending colon as really full and the desending pretty clear. Enemas do not work well for him because the area causing the problem is under his right rids. He really has a lot of pain and discomfort. He also gets really pale and has dark circles under his eyes. I am really trying to figure out what will help him. He has trouble with certain textures and flavors so that makes it difficult finding what will work for him. I have actually cried over this. I understand everyones frustrations and stress over this. I would much rather be the one with IB Constipation than my son.


----------



## KRIS R

Adam's Mom,Your story hits home with me. It is heart breaking. It is so sad. No body understands how horrible this is unless you go through it. I hope your son is more comfortable today. I know how awful this is. I just want my son well sooooooo bad it breaks my heart. My prayers are with your family.Kris


----------



## 14472

Hi,My heart goes out to all of you. I just wanted to say to look into "Parasites."A lot of the symptoms that you all are describing could be more than IBS. I would definitely read into "Parasite Menance." If you do a google search there is a book review on Parasites. It's a lot of good information about how parasites infect us and we think it's IBS.And don't believe that parasites is a third world country problem. You can contract parasites in food, vegetables, pets,etc...Please read the book "Parasite Menance."My advice is to build up your childrens immune system. Take probiotics(by Jarrow, called "Yum Yums) for children. They are chewable and taste good! Also, try to stay away from antibiotics.Good Luck!


----------



## Quink

Hey Kris,Well i am 12 years old and i have had IBS for about 7 years now my mom was like u when she found out that i had IBS but dont worry im sure that everything will be under control with ur son as it did for me it is a life change and i wish u the very best just continue with his life as u did before he was diagnosed and everything should be fine Hope he feels better!


----------



## Mom

Hey Kris, it has been awahile. We made it through the holidays with basically two episodes. We've had a couple since then but we are seeing a reat improvement. Still missing school--1/2 day here and there. Today my son is home 102 temp--but not IBS related YEAH!!!!!! It's sad when you're glad it is something else. We are on Diflucan-- a antifungal medication. we were on it before and it helped but then some of the doc didn't believe it was a fungus. You know traditional doctors don't all by into the whole yeast build up. Anyway, we are on it again and are hoping that a three month treatment will knock it out of him. Soo far the "D" is GONE. The episodes are shorter and not as intense. I'll keep yu up to date but keep in touch. MOM


----------



## KRIS R

Hey Mom,







I read what you wrote to Ingrid on how your son is doing. In pain 3/4 of the time. It made me sooo sad for you and your son. I know how it is. How helpless you feel. I pray he will be healed with all my heart. It is so devastating no one understands. Please know you are in my thoughts and I understand the pain a mother goes through. I wish I could help you. Try to keep your spirits up some how. Kris


----------



## Mom

Hi Kris,I'm writing with tears in my eyes and my son for his third day on an air mattress in the family room. Three entire days filled with pain, cramping, "D", painful formed stools, no appetite, --hell. My husband and I have decided to go to the Cleveland Clinic. We know of another child who was diagnosed with IBS--that wasn't it at all and he is fine now. Frankie may have IBS but nobody is helping us as a family deal with watching Frankie in pain--no one is helping him with his pain. I was glad to see that things are a little better for your son--I know better is not well and that is what we all look for--Your post came at such a good time for me--the comfort of having someone who understands is better than any medicine I can think of. I willlet you know if Cleveland Clinic can help us and as always will keep you and yours in our prayers too!


----------



## Ingrid1

I am so sorry things are bad right now for you. I really hope you will find some relieve at the Cleveland clinic. I know they are really good. I guess we moved away from all the good clinics. Not smart but you don't always have a choice. We will visit a new Gi specialist in March here in CA. Keep my fingers crossed.Good luck with your boy. Tell him that we all will think about him. Poor guy.Ingrid


----------



## Mom

thanks Ingrid. we are now going toMayoas we have a connection. Today is a good day--isn't this the roller coaster we are all on? Thanks for your kind words. wishng you the best too


----------



## cacyshay_mom_of_3

Hello Kris and all other concerned mothers,My daughter, who is 12 years old, has not been diagnosed with IBS however I feel like we can relate...Vanna has SIBO, Otherwise known as Small Intestinal Bacteria Overgrowth.While researching my daughters problems, I have noticed that alot of patients that have been diagnosed with IBS are being found to actually have SIBO.Vanna suffer's with:Abdominal cramping on a daily basis regardless of what she eats.Acid reflux (daily basis)Sore throat (she can't take med's for the acid reflux because it complicates her SIBO so now it is starting to irritate her vocal cords)Headaches (along with feeling lightheaded)Yeast infections (due to the fact that she has to take antibiotics continuously for SIBO)What I would like to ask her Pediatric Gastroenterologist the next time I see him:1.) Have you ever had a bad bout of acid reflux? How would you feel if you were told that you could not take anything for it?2.) Have you ever had a really bad sore throat that would not go away? How would you feel if you were told that you could not get in to see your doctor for 2 months because they were "completely booked" until then? 3.) Have you ever had a stomach virus? What if you had those types of pain almost everyday for 2 years... Would you still be sane??4.) How about those headaches?? What?! You have to think twice about taking motrin because if you do then you might as well be prepared for more of those nice stomach pains?? Not a great feeling is it doc?5.) On top of it all, how about those little irritating headaches that sneak up on you when you actually feel like you might have a somewhat decent day?NOW: LAST BUT NOT LEAST...6.) How in the world would you feel if you had all of the above on a daily basis?My child's life is effected everyday because of her health problems and I can tell that your child's life is too. Just as most of you on this site, I too have been through SOOO many doctors trying to find someone who can help my daughter. In the beginning, even her own father did not believe her.If your child has IBS and has not been tested for SIBO then take into consideration that more and more patients with IBS are being found to also have SIBO (SIBO is also referred to as SBBO, or Small Bowel Bacteria Overgrowth by some physicians).The main treatment for SIBO is antibiotic treatment, probiotic treatment, or in some cases both.Most of the time, these types of treatment make a BIG difference in how your child feels. However, if they are like my daughter and have other problems along with SIBO then treatment can get really complicated.Your child can be tested for SIBO by having a lactose intolerance test done (That's how, by accident, my daughter was found to have SIBO).I honestly hope that you will find a physician who can listen to you and your child and help find a way to fix what is wrong. I agree with whoever made the statement that it is NOT fair for a child to have to suffer the way that our children do!May GOD be with you all!!Cacyshay, mom of three


----------



## Volleyball Girl

Hi Kris,Im sorry to hear that things arent going well, and I dont really have much advice for you because I dont know exacly how to control my symptomes yet, but I saw one of your messages saying the meds that your kid takes and I just wanted to mention that Lactulose isnt a grat idea even if it works for constipation. I used to take that but I was told by another doctor that its not a great med for people with IBSbecause the way it works is to contract your intestines to make everything move. When you have IBS and your intestines are very irritable, contracting them is the last thing you want to do. I just wanted to mention that to see if the pain is a bit releived by stopping that med. Im no doctor so you should ask a professional first, but I just wanted to make a little suggestion.Melissaa.k.a Volleyball Girl


----------



## JoanneHB

Hi KrisSo sorry to read about your son (I cried when I read it). I think we are in the same boat. IBS not formally diagnosed as yet but my 10 year old has gone from being perfectly normal with normal bowel movements to one day at a specific time starting with cramps - they come in waves all the time. Small ones, medium and big (the big are the painful ones and he gets those about 1 every minute or two).Its been 5 weeks now and this is constant. He is constipated. All standard tests have come back normal have taken him to a paediatric GI who is trying a Movicol regimen - i think they are still thinking this is a bout of chronic constipation.I have felt so desperate not being able to help him with the constant pain of this - its taking a real toll on us and I am honestly wondering how we are going to cope if there is no respite.I noticed that your posts were from 2007 - how is your boy now? Did you figure out what was going on did anything help.Hope you are coping and that your boy's situation (and your own) has improved. Would love to hear from you.Joanne


----------



## KRIS R

Dear JoanneHB,I am sooo sorry to here your son is in pain. I know the heartache and the frustration as mother to mother. I put my son on an elimination diet. Basically, I gave him only organic chicken, rice, sourdough bread, soy milk, every thing organic. I was desperate. I never shopped organic in my life. I was just willing to try anything. I baked everything, nothing fried. My family was like chicken again!!!! Please noooo!!! I started 1 different food a week and kept tract of his level of pain. He can't eat anything spicy either and no tomatoe sauces. He started doing better. I also have him on Amitriptyline 10mg 1 tab at bedtime and Primadophilus Junior. He is doing alot better now and has missed only 1 day this school year and is playing baseball. We still eat alot of baked chicken ect.. but some times we lax and I've let him have popcorn chicken from KFC, this was a mistake he had a stomache ache and headache from this. He can get a stomach ache and headache from big time stress too. I give him tylenol and tums. For the constipation the miralax was the only one that helped him with the least amount of side effects. Also, the relaxation breathing techniques helped him to and me. I make sure he poops every day or every other day or he gets miralax cause I don't want him getting backed up again. Please let me know if there is any thing I can do to help you in any way. I will have you and your son in my prayers.Kris


----------



## JoanneHB

Hi Kris thanks for the reply and the good wishes yes I could do with some prayers right now I feel ready for the mad house. I am so glad to hear that your son has improved that's wonderful (and it gives me hope as well).I would love to correspond with you actually - is there a way of doing it other than via a thread on a post like this. After all your considerable efforts it sounds like your son is more or less free of pain now? I find it incredible (but I guess I am at the start of this journey) that diet can be so critical - meaning that suddenly out of the blue this kind of thing happens to someone who had absolutely no problem eating and pooping before. Was your son all OK in this department before the onset of his symptoms?The biggest thing with my boy is these continual cramps he is getting usually small ones followed by a big more painful one every minute or two all day long.The pain doesn't double him up and he can kind of over-ride it especially with some distraction.Is your son under the care of a GI doctor? Sorry that sounds like a long list of questionsJoanne


----------



## JoanneHB

Kris - I was just wondering how your son gets on with amitryptaline. Did you notice an improvement with this early on or did it take time and does he have any side effects to the 10mg?Thanking youjoanne


----------



## Kir's Mom

Hi Moms and teens,Thank you for your posts. I am about at the end of my rope and I know my 17 year-old daughter is beyond frustrated. Her yet to be diagnosed issues with her stomach are getting progressively worse each day. She told me today that she wishes she could be home schooled because she has so much anxiety about being in school. In the last week she has only made it to school for 1/2 day. Every morning she cries and says she can't imaging going to school. She has the chills and nausea and diarrhea. She and I both know that she is sick but that she also is letting her anxiety about being sick make her even more sick.I appreciate the teens helping us Mom's know how to handle this. What can I say and do to help her? I try to encourage her the best I can. I tell her when she is looking great - good color in her face and such. I tell her that I have faith in her and I know we'll get through this. I've told her that God won't give her more than she can handle but she is losing her faith.


----------

